# Max Bench Press !!



## ians (May 22, 2002)

Just curious as to what everyone elses max bench press is ??

Im currently 200lbs and my 1 rep max is 125Kgs/275lbs !! 
Is this any good ??


----------



## ZECH (May 22, 2002)

See this thread!!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=5884


----------



## tuffguy (May 22, 2002)

I'm 200 pounds and 1 rep max is 265lbs. 
So, I like to think its good


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 22, 2002)

Not sure, I'm using DB and don't go for 1rm but I was doing 275 on decline for 6 last week but my decline has always been as good or better than my flat.


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2002)

ians...that's pretty good (ratio of 1.3 ).  benching for hypertrophy and PL are 2 different techniques...which do you use ?

while preparing for a meet last year a got 495x3 @ 240 lbs.  I never did the meet due to work...

I did get 563 raw @ 229 but that was at a meet in 97 or 98.


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 22, 2002)

495, danm thats good LAM!!


----------



## LittLe FraNk (May 22, 2002)

kikass one day boys one day........lol for me to bench 200,250,300,350 so u know currnetly bench atlest my body weight..


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2002)

My best ever was 305 for 2 reps. That was at the beginning of April. I'm now trying the power matrix workout, and this morning I got 290 for 3 sets of 1.  I currently weigh 220, but I was up to around 225 when I got the 305 (the only time in my life that I've ever gone over 300).


----------



## LittLe FraNk (May 22, 2002)

i lifted waht was 140 for sure today its probally 150-160 i dont know exactly happpy happy


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2002)

CptDL...after your done your matrix routine you might want to give the MM2K routine a shot.  I found it to be more "scientific" in it's approach than the power matrix.


----------



## Shmoo (May 22, 2002)

LAM could you post a link to the MM2K routine?


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2002)

MM2K


----------



## Dj_Frost (May 23, 2002)

3sets, 10 reps of 155lbs  max


----------



## dmxracing (May 23, 2002)

*Question about MM2K*

Hey what's up Lam, you sure seem to know alot about pwrlifting.  I am completing the MM2K program for the second time and found that it works quite well.   Anyways I did this program about 5 months ago and I managed to get 345 at 220 which is good for me.  I started the program with a max of 320 as my starting point and I used the tables accordingly.  The problem began after the program.  I was not sure what kind of work to do to keep my bench up.  I kind of continued to go heavy but I got alot weaker and then I started going light and things were just not happening for me.  Anyways I restarted the program about a month ago with a max of 320 and I am once again doing the same weights, if not better and I am getting close to finishing the program.  I need some advice what to do once I have completed this program.  Other workout routines etc....  Your advice is greatly appreciated.  Thanks...


----------



## Triple Threat (May 23, 2002)

Thanks for the link, LAM.


----------



## gettinstarted18 (May 23, 2002)

i've only been bench pressing for a few weeks and only training for 3 months. At the moment my max bench is 150lbs so what u can bench sounds good to me.


----------



## powerrack (May 23, 2002)

405lbs for 2reps!!

I did that about 4 months ago and have never been able to repeat it, it was one of those lucky days, I can get 385lbs for 2-3reps no problem on most occosians. In my regular training I usually don't go over 360-370lbs.


----------



## KnightPredator (May 24, 2002)

355 lbs and thats without having a chest, lol, using my damn delts the whole time, geeze. Now im lucky to get up 220 lbs, training properly.


----------



## CalFit (May 24, 2002)

275x1 @ 160-165 lbs. Still got a lot of growing to do...


----------



## Major_Phase (Sep 15, 2004)

*Bench Press*



			
				ians said:
			
		

> Just curious as to what everyone elses max bench press is ??
> 
> Im currently 200lbs and my 1 rep max is 125Kgs/275lbs !!
> Is this any good ??


 

I'm 145 and bench press 300...Not too shabby


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 15, 2004)

Not sure, but I can do my body weight 18 times.


----------



## Major_Phase (Sep 15, 2004)

*Benching is 30% physical and 70% mental*

Dude, I could bench ur bodyweight 18 times....


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 15, 2004)

I weigh a measly 128, and can bench 160.  Im getting there.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Sep 15, 2004)

LAM u can bench like 3 times as much as me LOL


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2004)

Major_Phase said:
			
		

> I'm 145 and bench press 300...Not too shabby



This thread is coming on 3yrs old


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 16, 2004)

500lbs


----------



## bizzyb (Sep 16, 2004)

i weigh 155 and my 1 rep max is 200


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 16, 2004)

why the fuyck is every guy so obsesive about bench pressing max's ??? i mean everytime i talk to someone  about lifting they go, " so whats your max bench" damn what the hell is max gona do for you ??? nothing i mean its cool sometimes but just obsessing aobut it, i dont get it, (im not saying you guys do it), i hardly bench press i used other "tactics" to shok my muscles into growth and i was never a big fan o benching last time i did my maximum it was about 320 (but im not sure i might be lying it is defenently from 310 to 330, not more... but i dont do it as much as everyone else..............

just in case anyone gives a shit what i wrote.......


----------



## gr81 (Sep 16, 2004)

anytime I am talkin to someone and the first thing they ask is what my bench is, I just shake my head and walk away..


----------



## Du (Sep 16, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> why the fuyck is every guy so obsesive about bench pressing max's ??? i mean everytime i talk to someone about lifting they go, " so whats your max bench" damn what the hell is max gona do for you ??? nothing i mean its cool sometimes but just obsessing aobut it, i dont get it, (im not saying you guys do it), i hardly bench press i used other "tactics" to shok my muscles into growth and i was never a big fan o benching last time i did my maximum it was about 320 (but im not sure i might be lying it is defenently from 310 to 330, not more... but i dont do it as much as everyone else..............
> 
> just in case anyone gives a shit what i wrote.......


 

Its just a converstation, man. Calm down.


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 17, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> anytime I am talkin to someone and the first thing they ask is what my bench is, I just shake my head and walk away..


are you ashamed to tell someone how much you bench?  Or you just don't care?  most people who don't care about how they look don't look good, most people who are overweight don't care about how much they weigh.  

So I'm leaning on the side that if you wont tell someone how much you bench it must not be superior or anything.  Unless I'm wrong.  It just seems that way.  I could be wrong, I could be extremely wrong.  I'm not trying to be offensive, just asking


----------



## Evil ANT (Sep 17, 2004)

My max is stuck at 300. I can't seem to get past that mark. Actually, it's dropped down some since I've been dieting a little. I'd be doing good to get 290 up right now.

Bench pressing's never been one of my stronger points, though. I guess to break past 300 I need to eat more and lift heavier more often.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 17, 2004)

Hulkk500 said:
			
		

> are you ashamed to tell someone how much you bench?  Or you just don't care?  most people who don't care about how they look don't look good, most people who are overweight don't care about how much they weigh.
> 
> So I'm leaning on the side that if you wont tell someone how much you bench it must not be superior or anything.  Unless I'm wrong.  It just seems that way.  I could be wrong, I could be extremely wrong.  I'm not trying to be offensive, just asking




Your an idiot.

I do the exact same thing.  Why?  Because I know its more than them so I dont care.  When you start to look a certian way, people are ALWAYS fucking asking stupid shit."Do you take steroids?" "How big are your arms?" "How much can you bench?"

Now I know how the pros must feel(in a small way).  It gets fucking OLD!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 17, 2004)

Because the bench press is far, far below the squat and deadlift in terms of actual gauges of strength.  For me at least.  If someone asks me how much I can bench press I'll tell them what I can deadlift.  Half the time, I hear:

"What's a deadlift?"  

I know a great number of guys who can put up well in excess of 300 on bench and have never touched a squat.  It is a great exercise when done with other great exercises, but for most ignorants' it's an ego press and they neglect other important exercises.

I know of 3 people just at my work who are exactly like this.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 17, 2004)

A chicken in one hand and a steak in the other. Not much guys for the tough old man.


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your an idiot.
> 
> I do the exact same thing. Why? Because I know its more than them so I dont care. When you start to look a certian way, people are ALWAYS fucking asking stupid shit."Do you take steroids?" "How big are your arms?" "How much can you bench?"
> 
> Now I know how the pros must feel(in a small way). It gets fucking OLD!


lol.  I'm sure I'm not the one here whos the idiot.


----------



## jake300 (May 8, 2008)

ians said:


> Just curious as to what everyone elses max bench press is ??
> 
> Im currently 200lbs and my 1 rep max is 125Kgs/275lbs !!
> Is this any good ??



i dont think that it is anything to boast about its only 75 pounds over your body weight... I weigh 160lbs and my 1 rep max is 300lbs


----------



## Mista (May 8, 2008)

jake300 said:


> i dont think that it is anything to boast about its only 75 pounds over your body weight... I weigh 160lbs and my 1 rep max is 300lbs



I weigh 135 and do 405 for a triple.


----------



## KelJu (May 9, 2008)

Mista said:


> I weigh 135 and do 405 for a triple.



Dude, your so lame. I was bench pressing 405 in 3rd grade.


----------



## jake300 (May 11, 2008)

ok mista you dont weigh 135 and bench 405 you are full of shit


----------



## thewicked (May 11, 2008)

hahaha leave it to IM to have the best benchers in the world! HAHA 

and careful what y ou guys call bullshit too..i just ate my crow this past weekend when i saw a scrawny ass thirteen year old kid put up 225 weighing only 104lbs... i called bullshit too until he let me spot him. I shook his hand and gave him a few people to contact if he wanted to pursue powerlifting.. kid just lifts in his fucking garage. INSANE! 

if i saw someone put up 405..let alone 3 times at 135lbs..i'd pack my shit up and retire on the spot HAHA!


----------



## Mista (May 11, 2008)

jake300 said:


> ok mista you dont weigh 135 and bench 405 you are full of shit



You're just jealous.


----------



## JonnyStead (May 12, 2008)

Mista said:


> You're just jealous.



Well - I'm not going to question you - but there is youtube! 

Personally I weigh currently 167 and my 1RM is 225


----------



## trueathlete (May 12, 2008)

ians said:


> Just curious as to what everyone elses max bench press is ??
> 
> Im currently 200lbs and my 1 rep max is 125Kgs/275lbs !!
> Is this any good ??




Here is a good formula for great strength. Not to many people can say they can achieve these numbers but if you can you are a Beast.

Bench Press 2x your weight
Squat 3x your weight


----------



## Mista (May 12, 2008)

JonnyStead said:


> Well - I'm not going to question you - but there is youtube!
> 
> Personally I weigh currently 167 and my 1RM is 225



This is me. 






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (May 12, 2008)

thewicked said:


> hahaha leave it to IM to have the best benchers in the world! HAHA
> 
> and careful what y ou guys call bullshit too..i just ate my crow this past weekend when i saw a scrawny ass thirteen year old kid put up 225 weighing only 104lbs... i called bullshit too until he let me spot him. I shook his hand and gave him a few people to contact if he wanted to pursue powerlifting.. kid just lifts in his fucking garage. INSANE!
> 
> if i saw someone put up 405..let alone 3 times at 135lbs..i'd pack my shit up and retire on the spot HAHA!



Was his name Kefe the boy wonder?


----------

